# Gender check



## Charlotte (Apr 17, 2013)

I got both of these Wyandottes as day-old chicks on March 15th. I'm afraid I may have to change my Silver Lace's name from Pearl to Earl! What do you think?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The golden one is a hen. The silver is a rooster. In my opinion.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 17, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking. No crowing or eggs yet, so I guess I'll just wait and see which starts first. I'll be so sad if I have to return the silver one. I'm in the city; no roosters allowed!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

apyl said:


> the golden one is a hen. The silver is a rooster. In my opinion.


x2
........


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Looks like mine! Both hens


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Oh and I for mine at the same time as you


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 17, 2013)

Update: Both turned out to be hens, and the silver one still has a much more developed comb and wattle.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I have never seen a silver before all of mine are GLW's. However the roosters I don't care for they want to fight everything in sight. That is why all of mine are being culled this year. I don't need more of them fighting with my 15 year old cat he is to old to run. Never seen a breed i didn't like, until after having them around, and when I realized they were that bold, I decided to cull all the roosters. I will be just keeping the hens for eggs.

However I would have said the silver was a rooster. Has it started laying?? I had a GLW rooster that didn't crow for close to a year.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 17, 2013)

hildar said:


> I have never seen a silver before all of mine are GLW's. However the roosters I don't care for they want to fight everything in sight. That is why all of mine are being culled this year. I don't need more of them fighting with my 15 year old cat he is to old to run. Never seen a breed i didn't like, until after having them around, and when I realized they were that bold, I decided to cull all the roosters. I will be just keeping the hens for eggs.
> 
> However I would have said the silver was a rooster. Has it started laying?? I had a GLW rooster that didn't crow for close to a year.


Both turned out to be hens. There's still a big difference between the comb and wattle development. We live within city limits, so we are prohibited from owning a rooster.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

They're hens, but the SL one is just further developed. You can tell by looking at the base of there tail (Saddle and tail feathers).


----------

